# 10 Best Rimfire Guns Right Now - G&A



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Wandering thru the web looking up some gun stuff I ran into a *10 Best Rimfire Guns RIGHT NOW* Guns & Ammo on-line article by Joseph von Benedikt from July 15th, 2013.
http://www.gunsandammo.com/2013/07/15/10-best-rimfire-guns-right-now/#ixzz2zBm6sMuC

Everybody loves "10 Best" stuff and obviously anyones pick is bound to be controversial. In this article the guns are NOT rated 1=best to 10= worst or anything like that. Rather Mr. Benedikt has looked at several rimfire categories and made a pick from each of them. There may be more or less categories in someone else's eyes, but you gotta come up with 10 somehow.

An important thing to note about this 10 Best list is the RIGHT NOW part of the title. These are currently produced guns you can buy RIGHT NOW NEW. So, yeah, your old, or discontinued Remchester Model XYZ may be great, but this list isn't an all-time list.

And also remember that BEST doesn't mean the cheapest or even the most popular. There has to be some sort of quality or inherent design factor that puts the listed gun above its competition. It may not be any "better" per-say shooting than its rivals, but it has to have some quality unique to itself that sets it apart.

Joseph von Benedikt's original comments are in black, and I have made addition personal comment in blue on my take on this selection. Pics are mine as well.

*1: Ruger 10/22 Takedown*
Shooters who claim that this is the best, most reliable, most versatile .22 rifle available are probably right. Without a doubt the most proven semi-automatic .22 rifle in America, the 10/22 is simple in design, easy on the wallet and high on performance. It's also the most accessorizable .22 on the market with a myriad of aftermarket parts available, though the cutting-edge Takedown version pictured here is pretty well confined to the factory-original stock and barrel.
While there are other good semi-22s, the 10/22 stands above in aftermarket goodies that can make it just about anything. In fact it is entirely possible to buy a "10/22" that has exactly ZERO Ruger parts in it. Actually you can buy whole top-drawer 10/22s from several manufacturers besides Ruger. No other semi 22 on the market can say this. If duplication is the sincerest form of flattery, the 10/22 is in its own league here. And with the addition of the Takedown Model you get yet another handy version that is not offered by its competition.
A new Takedown is pictured with my old International. Come to think of it, nobody but Ruger 10/22 has ever been bold enough to offer a classic Mannlicher-stocked version of their semi.









*2: Remington 572 pump*
When I was 13, I temporarily inherited my grandfather's Remington Model 572, and I've loved the model ever since. Purchased in 1952, his was missing the front sight and the stock showed significant signs of wear. A couple of hours with a heavy bolt, hack saw and file resulted in a new front sight, and over the next 10 years I put a lot more wear on that rifle. It's an incredibly fast-shooting design with a thoroughbred feel, one I'd recommend over any other currently produced pump-action .22.
This is one pump .22 that I've always wanted. There is just something cool about this fast pump rifle. And it has great looks too. I've handled one and seen it in action rabbit hunting and nothing about it altered my expectations. Price is much higher than semis, but many times it would be a great choice for fast-action hunting.

*3: Browning Buck Mark*
Only a few .22 rimfire semi-auto pistols stand above the tendency to be unreliable and inaccurate, and the Browning Buck Mark is one. Add the fact that it's one of the most ergonomic designs ever, and you've got a recipe for greatness. A lifelong hunting and shooting pal of mine has one that he's put over 30,000 rounds through, and it's still going strong. If you desire a semi-auto .22 handgun, the Buck Mark should be very, very high on your list.
Inevitably the Buck Mark will be compared to the Ruger. And having owned both, I will stand behind the selection on this 10 Best list here as superior to the Ruger (good though it may be). The Buck Mark was built to be more reliable than the Woodsman-based Challenger and compete with the Ruger. It preceded the Ruger with features that are only now becoming standard on the Ruger like magazine ejection button on the frame in the usual 1911 place, as well as a more 1911 grip angle. Ruger had to scramble a bit and come out with the 22/45 to offer these features. As a Ruger Target Model owner I hunted with a bunch of guys who owned the locally-made Buck Mark (_We do live in Browning Country_) and I was always very impressed with the performance and feel of their Buck Marks - and a bit jealous as well. I ended up giving my Ruger to my son and ended up with 2 Buck Marks. I have hunted and shot with a couple of guys that used MKIIs and my Buck Mark was actually _more_ reliable than theirs, if that is even possible. When my son was on the U of U pistol team, his issued pistol was a Buck Mark Target. And the incredible ERGONOMICS of this pistol in URX form can't be stressed enough. So I wholeheartedly agree that the Buck Mark fully deserves this 10 Best listing.









*4: Ruger 77/22*
Of all the .22 rimfire bolt-action rifles, the Ruger 77/22 is my personal favorite. It's also a preferred tool of rural landowners who need gopher-head precision coupled with hatchet-like reliability. Big game hunters who want a .22 rifle that actually-not allegedly-handles like a hunting rifle also have a great gun in this case. The action's profile is decidedly big-game-like; the bolt handle is in the right place and the magazine fits beautifully flush with the stock. In the carefree days of my youth, I dusted feathers off of a big crow at 340 yards with a 77/22 that belonged to my fishing buddy. The crow flew away in indignation, but I learned a high regard for the Ruger 77/22 that day.
I have hunted with a Ruger 77/22M All-Weather .22 Mag for nearly 20 years. It was bought to be a tough truck gun that was mag-fed for quick vehicle transportation law compliance as we were doing a lot of hunting getting in and out of the vehicles at the time. Very accurate and of course dead reliable and tough. I actually hate the looks of the "boat paddle" stock it wears, and would much prefer walnut, but it works for the intended purpose. The trigger is a bit heavy in the Ruger tradition, but there are aftermarket cures. There is no doubt that the 77/22 should be on the 10 Best list because compared to its cheaper competition is stands head and shoulders above them for the reason mentioned above - it feels and handles like a "real" big-game centerfire rifle and not a .22. The action is a work of art as a miniature centerfire copy and can handle high pressure centerfire rounds that no other cheaper .22 bolt-action (like the Marlin) can even think of. It is a 10 Best high class adult-oriented rig all the way.

















*5: Marlin 39A* 
Probably America's best-loved .22 lever-action, the Marlin 39A has allegedly been in continuous production longer than any other rifle in America. While not exactly a slender, compact rifle, it handles extremely well, points like a portion of your body, and functions smooth as grease on glass. The tubular magazine beneath the 24-inch barrel holds 19 .22 LR cartridges or 26 rounds of .22 Short.
What a great lever action rifle! I'm not sure about the current Remington QC on these, but the Marlin versions I've shot and seen in action were all fantastically accurate. Lever guns are quick shooting and fun, and the 39A is no exception. The action is smooth and reliable. The gun has enough heft to settle down nicely off-hand. While I like the slim-trim lines of my classic Winchester 9422 better, the great 9422 is no longer in production and that leaves the Marlin 39A the classic 10 Ten choice.

*6: Ruger Single Six*
This is the workhorse of the country teenager. Heaven knows I put many thousands of rounds through my Ruger Single Six as a kid. Safer than a semi-auto when placed in learning hands, it's also a natural ammunition conserver. Because it takes time to eject empties and reload, new shooters must learn to place shots carefully. Reliable as your grandmother's instinct, the legendary Ruger Single Six combines practical usability with the panache of the Western feel.
The Single Six is a high quality SA six (or 10) shooter that is a modern classic. Grip feel is that of the Colt SAA and the Ruger has no equal in the .22 Colt SAA-style market at this time. I absolutely agree with all of the above statements when it comes to being a superior learning handgun for kids and novices. For me to own one is as natural as flying the flag on the Fourth of July!









*7: Smith & Wesson Model 63*
Original Smith & Wesson Model 63 revolvers have become classics. If you can find one, be prepared to pay through the nose to get it. On the plus side, once you do, you'll never regret it-they're lovely, slender and perfectly balanced petite revolvers. New versions hold eight rounds in the magazine rather than the traditional six rounds, have a fiber-optic front sight and are about as slick a little trail gun as one could wish for.
Never owned one, always lusted after one, but the price was a bit high. A friend has the new fiber-optic sight version and it is a terrific little trail gun alright. Nothing has changed when it comes to my lust for this cool little DA revolver. In its trail revolver category it is a Top 10 classic. But I can't complain because my Ruger Bearcat is pretty good in that category too.

*8: Smith & Wesson M&P15-22*
Designed from the ground up as a dedicated .22 rimfire version of the popular AR-15 rifle, the Smith & Wesson M&P15-22 functions, handles, and fires exactly like a .223 model for all intents and purposes. It's a high-performance little rifle perfect for training youngsters and new shooters on the AR platform, and makes a great little plinker and squirrel rifle in it's own right. Huge sales numbers indicate that it is probably the best of the rimfire ARs-consumers catch on pretty quickly if something is sub-par, and just as quickly to something extraordinary.
I've never shot one, only handled them and I was impressed. I agree that they are the best .22 AR15 clone offered today and would be my first choice in this category as well. The owners I know seem pleased with them. The adjustable buttstock makes it a nice gun for kids and women, but can be pulled out for us guys too. Good stuff.

*9: Browning BL-22 Micro Midas*
I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I think the Browning BL-22 Micro Midas is the best of the best when it coms to youth rifles for a fairly adept young'un. It will fit well and function well, and offers plenty of firepower without encouraging the wasteful shooting so often prompted by semi-autos. The short 33-degree lever throw is easy for kids to function, and at 4 pounds, 12 ounces, it's light enough for them to carry and hold steady. Besides, they're just cool-your kid may imagine the Diet Pepsi cans he's perforating are aliens or zombies, but he'll envision himself as John Wayne as he works the lever. That can't be bad.
I'm not familiar with the Micro version, but this is a selection for the YOUTH .22. In fact it would exactly fit the bill for "Heirloom quality" .22 for kids that can be passed along and appreciated later. Yes the Browning is expensive, but it is an exquisite lever action rifle that will always be above the crowd in class and heirloom quality as far as collectors go. As mentioned before, manually-operated rifles are the best for beginners and levers are fun. I have some experience with the standard BL-22 Browning that this is based on and it is a high quality and very excellent functioning lever action. In fact it would be a rival or a toss-up between it and the Marlin 39A in the standard lever action category. It is a dang nice lever rifle period!

*10: CZ-USA Varmint Precision Trainer*
If you are Monk-anal about your rimfire accuracy, here's your poison. The CZ-USA Varmint Precision Trainer is bedded into a Coyote Tan, high-tech synthetic stock from Manners, and offers a true tactical feel when shooting crop-damaging, pot-gut gophers between the eyes. At over eight pounds naked, it's no walking plinker, but it was never meant to be. The trigger is adjustable, and the magazine is a five-round, detachable single stack.
I have no experience with, or have ever seen, this rifle, but from the recommendations of the CZ fans around here and on the various gun forums I would buy one sight-unseen to fill the ultra precision target-grade .22 role. Yes, you CZ fanatics have convinced me 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a couple of changes that I would make to the list. 
1. I would substitute the 10/22 Lightweight Varminter for the Takedown. Just looks better to me, and suits my type of hunting/shooting better.
3. I would go with the Ruger MKIII Competition or Hunter. I can remove and replace the scope on mine with out losing zero. And I've never had any screws fall out of mine and have the barrel almost come off like my hunting partner did with his Buckmark on a prairie dog hunt.
4. Ruger 77/17 in 17HMR. A three shot group with all of them touching at 100 yards is even more impressive when it is a 17. Mine has the laminated stock and the 24" target profiled barrel. The extra 4" gets me 2650 fps instead of the 2550 listed on the box.

Just my humble opinions.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I learned to shoot on a 10/22. My kids learned to shoot on a 10/22. The Misses learned to shoot on a 10/22.

My dad still has the one I learned on. Still as accurate as day 1. Wonderful 10/22 and every family should have some version or another!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Several good ones not on the list. Remington 552 semi auto, shoots LR, L and S. Also same with Winchester Model 90. Marlin model 99 or model 60 semi auto too. Don't discount the .22WMR. Very powerful cartridge easily capable of taking down a deer or elk at 50 yards or a little beyond with a head shot. A lot of my family uses the .22WMR to hunt wild pigs down south. They will take head shots out to 100 yards with them on wild pigs and nail them graveyard dead.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Considering the .22 ammo shortage you'd think there'd be 3 or 4 single-shot models on the list.


----------

